# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Rhacodactylus Ciliatus, Red Flame Morph.

## ECLARK

RED FLAME CRESTED GECKO.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

THIS IS A LITTLE RED FLAME THAT IS JUST STARTING TO SHOW SOME COLOR.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

STILL A YOUNG ONE, BUT LOTS OF POTENTIAL.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

This is male #2, this guy can fire up real red.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Red crestie.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Male #2 is a red bicolor.  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

#2 is so nice ED!   :Smile:

----------


## bigballs

> THIS IS A LITTLE RED FLAME THAT IS JUST STARTING TO SHOW SOME COLOR.


looks hot!

do they start off a grey colour and then turn bright red? i ask because i saw some fire red cresties for sale at a pet store but they looked pretty grey to me...

----------


## ECLARK

Julez, these reds are very variable in color seems like every time you look at them they are a different color. best time to view them is at nite when they are very red.  :Smile:

----------


## bigballs

either way they are beautiful!

----------


## ECLARK

Baby Red Flame.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Love these Red Flames.  :Smile:

----------


## Reediculous

vroooom vrooooom vrooooom!    FIRE ENGINE RED ED!  :SWEEET:

----------


## Steve'O

Very pretty gecko Ed!  :Good Job:

----------


## ECLARK

Pretty red flame girl.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Gimli is a red harlequin and she is very gravid right now. :Smile:

----------


## djansen

> Gimli is a red harlequin and she is very gravid right now.


gimli is hot! who is the male?  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

I heart Gimli....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snakeman

those red cresties are hot!!

----------


## ECLARK

Derek, That male I got from you is breeding everything. I just bought 1 more adult male Red Harlequin and another Red Bicolor because I want to give him a rest. its gonna be  :Omfg:  at hatching time.


Heres the male that bred Gimli.  :Smile:

----------


## djansen

What a stud!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Valentine

Wow... hes very pretty . best of luck with your cresties.   :Dancing Carrot:

----------

